# Watstock basteln???



## DRILLINGSHASE (27. Januar 2005)

|kopfkrat Wer hat da schon mal was versucht|kopfkrat 

Bitte nicht die Variante Besenstiel , konnte im Board noch nichts finden 

Bei ca 50 Euronen das Stück, will ich es mal versuchen, ob es nicht preiswerter geht#q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Ganz Easy: Besorg Dir ne Fiberglas-Zeltstange beim Campinghöker. Die reicht normal für 2-3 Watstöcke, vielleicht hat der ja auch ne Defekte rumliegen. Gummi raus, dafür Seil und Boloklemme (Das sind die Dinger an Jacken, Rucksäcken und schlafsäcken, mit denen man die Weite verstellen kann) ran, denn mit dem gummi fällt das zu leicht auseinander.
Man kann natürlich auch kleben, wenn der nicht zerlegbar sein muss.

Korkgriff dran (gibts billig bei Ebay, oder aus Sektkorken selberbasteln) und Unten evtl noch etwas mehr Gewicht. (Dachdeckerblei rumwickeln und mit Kabelbindern sichern z.B.)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## gofishing (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Besenstiel ist zwar funktionell sieht aber schaize aus.

Suche doch mal nach nach einem geeigneten Haselnußstrauch. Passend zum Eigengewicht einen Ast rausschneiden und im Keller gut durchtrocknen lassen.
Die Teile sind sogar salzwassergeeignet.

Muß ja nicht alles glänzen was man mitschleppt.


Tim (truttafriend) hat glaube ich einen Skistock.
Vielleicht sagt er ja noch etwas darüber.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

#6 Moin, Moin!

Das sind schon mal zwei gute Ideen. Kennt jemand vieleicht einen Dealer im Netz, der die Dinger preiswert anbietet?|kopfkrat


----------



## The_Duke (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Hab mir so nen Nordic Walking-Stock besorgt.
Ist teleskopierbar, kostet einzeln so um die 15 Euronen und den gibts auch in verschiedenen Längen...ein brauchbarer Griff ist oben auch schon dran!
Als Paar bekommt man sie bei ebay oder ab und zu bei ALDI für unter 20 Euro.
Vielleicht hast ja nen Kumpel, der auch so etwas sucht?


----------



## detlefb (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir so nen Nordic Walking-Stock besorgt.
> Ist teleskopierbar, kostet einzeln so um die 15 Euronen und den gibts auch in verschiedenen Längen...ein brauchbarer Griff ist oben auch schon dran!
> Als Paar bekommt man sie bei ebay oder ab und zu bei ALDI für unter 20 Euro.
> Vielleicht hast ja nen Kumpel, der auch so etwas sucht?



Besser als Paar behalten, wer weiß wie die Dinger sich bei Salzwasser verhalten


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir so nen Nordic Walking-Stock besorgt.
> Ist teleskopierbar, kostet einzeln so um die 15 Euronen und den gibts auch in verschiedenen Längen...ein brauchbarer Griff ist oben auch schon dran!
> Als Paar bekommt man sie bei ebay oder ab und zu bei ALDI für unter 20 Euro.
> Vielleicht hast ja nen Kumpel, der auch so etwas sucht?


 

#6 Das ist die Idee. Bei mir läuft die ältere Generation immer mit diesen Stöckern am Haus vorbei. Wußte nur nicht, das die teleskopierbar sind!!!
Ich werde die Frauen mal ansprechen, es sieht nämlich bei manchen soaus, als brauchen die die Dinger nur um was in der Hand zu haben|supergri .

Danke, echt coole Idee!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Moin Moin ,
ich will es mal mit einen Ski Stock versuchen . Müßte doch auch gehen  :q  . Muß mir ja auch was einfallen lassen , nachdem ich in Weißenhaus 2 x baden gegangen war und das bei der Kälte  #6  .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

|supergri Skistock nur im Winter, oder nicht???|kopfkrat


----------



## Leif-Jesper (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

|wavey: 
Diese Walkingstöcke gibt es auch in einem Stück aus Kohlefaser.


----------



## gofishing (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Teleskopierbare würde ich erstmal testen.

Denn wenn ich mich mit vollem Gewicht abstütze und der Stock sich aufgrunddessen zusammenschiebt. #q 
Dann ist das mehr als ärgerlich.   

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Teleskopierbare würde ich erstmal testen.
> 
> Denn wenn ich mich mit vollem Gewicht abstütze und der Stock sich aufgrunddessen zusammenschiebt. #q
> Dann ist das mehr als ärgerlich.
> ...


 
#6 Da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht, dann kann ich mal gleich ohne gehen.
Ich dachte die gibt es vieleicht auch zum stecken?
Dann sieht das schon ganz anders aus!! Vor allem beim Preis!|wavey:


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Bevor sich ein Markenstock zusammenschiebt, bricht er eher durch, so fest
kann man die arretieren.
Ich habe LEKI Stöcke (fürs Trecking), da hab ich mich voll drauf abgestützt
mit nem 30-Kilo Rucksack auf dem Rücken, und ich bin auch recht propper.
Da rutschte nichts.


----------



## sundeule (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

habe auch ein walking-stöckchen


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*



			
				Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor sich ein Markenstock zusammenschiebt, bricht er eher durch, so fest
> kann man die arretieren.
> Ich habe LEKI Stöcke (fürs Trecking), da hab ich mich voll drauf abgestützt
> mit nem 30-Kilo Rucksack auf dem Rücken, und ich bin auch recht propper.
> Da rutschte nichts.


 

Wie arretieren? |kopfkrat  Ich dachte man zieht die auseinander wie bei der Telerute z.B. ?
Was hat dein Stock gekostet?


----------



## BigEarn (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Das mit dem Arretieren läuft so, wie man es von einigen Kescherstöcken kennt. Entweder wird der herausziehbare Teil gedreht und so arretiert oder es gibt eine Art Schraubmanschette am Übergang, welche man löst, den Stock auf die Länge einstellt und die man dann wieder fixiert.



> Korkgriff dran (gibts billig bei Ebay, oder aus Sektkorken selberbasteln


 
Hab gerade mal bei Ebay nach Kork-Griffstücken gesucht, allerdings erfolglos.   Die Idee mit der Zeltstange gefällt mir, deshalb bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem passenden Griff. Hab ich vielleicht nur nach falschen Begriffen gesucht? 
#t


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

#h Ahh, es hat gefunzt, natürlich, das ist auch sehr sicher! #6 

Können diese Stöcke auch Salzwasser vertragen? Ich meine beim natürlichem Umgang, abspühlen und so? Oder ist er während des fischens dann fast aufgelöst ? Benutzt Ihr diese Stöcke auch selbst oder hattet Ihr es mal versucht?


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Den LEKI nur zum Wandern.
 Ist mir zum Waten vielleicht ein bischen zu kurz.
 Hab da aber nicht so die Erfahrung.
Wenn Du größer als 1,65 bist und mal noch einen 3/4 bis 1m vor dir tasten willst, kommt wohl ein schöner Hasel- Eschen- oder Eibenstecken :q besser, den kannst du dann von der Länge genau auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.
Vielleicht noch einen Gnubbel oder eine Gabel oben dran, ein Stück Kupferrohr, damit er unten nicht so ausranst und einen schönen Griff gebastelt.
Zum Schluß mit Leinöl einpinseln.
So entstand zumindest bei mir der eine oder andere Pirschstock.
Selberdengeln ist doch noch am schönsten.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

|rolleyes Also ich bin 1,63 groß und kann also nicht weit in`s Wasser, da müßte ich die Hindernisse eigentlich sehen Aber ich will das lieber mitnehmen, man weiß ja nie!

Selbst machen ist cool und preiswert!!!|wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Tim (truttafriend) hat glaube ich einen Skistock.
> Vielleicht sagt er ja noch etwas darüber.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Stimmt fast. Ich benutze einen Walkingstock von Penny. 2 Stück haben 19,95 gekostet. Hält jetzt seit einem Jahr extremen Salzwassereinsatz stand.


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Ich hab mir im Oktober auf Fehmarn 2 Stück in Burg im Kaufhaus Stolz gekauft, lagen da im Wühltisch... 2 Stück 9,90€, bis jetzt keine Probleme, in Ermagelung von Salzwasser bei mir hier zu Hause, kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen, aber 3 Wochen Hardcoreeinsatz auf Fehmarn im Oktober haben sie mitgemacht, anstandslos!


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Habe mir vor 2,5 Jahren einen Walking-Stock  im Süden Deutschlands gekauft.
Wollte ihn auch als Watsrock benutzen.
Letzten Samstag war`s dann soweit.
Das Ding ist teleskopierbar und zwar zweifach.  #6 
Ist Aus Aluminium gefertigt. Hat damals ca. 20 € gekostet. Nun muß er noch den Langzeittest bestehen.
Macht aber einen tollen Eindruck.  #6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

#6 Habe schon die Preise dieser Stöcker gesehen, das ist ne echte Alternative!! Das mache ich!|wavey:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

@ Big Earn
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14357&item=7130210127&rd=1 

Sind auch ständig ganze Fliegenrutengriffe unter Fliegenfischen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BigEarn (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Hmm, das Angebot wurde von Ebay leider entfernt  Kann deshalb leider nichts erkennen


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7130428559&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7130935842&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT 

Sind noch welche drin, u.a. mit Ringen u.ä. als Komplettpaket.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Uchemnitz (26. September 2013)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Hi, 
so nun isses bei mir auch so weit#c, da ich mächtig auf die  fünfzig zugehe und mir beim Fliegenfischen das rumgerutsche auf den glitschigen Steinen(war  das schon immer so oder hat´s früher einfach nicht gestört?) auf den  Sack geht, hab ich mir nun auch einen Watstock gebastelt.
Und zwar hab ich dazu ne Krücke(*Gehilfe*, sprachlich korekt)  zerlegt.
Nur das Alu Roh ist verwendet worden. Anfangs war sie etwas kurz, dann hab ich  die Rastung mit einen neuen Loch noch etwas vergrößert und nun ist es ok so.
Oben einen Korken von einer Obstlerflasche|supergri rein und kurz darunter quer durchgebort. Kordel aus Leder durch mit Karabinerhaken, fertsch. 
Unten ist er offen so das das Wasser gut raus kann.

Test steht noch an, hoffe es funzt so wie ich mir´s vorgestellt habe. Werde gelegendlich berichten.

Grüße Uwe


----------



## Blauzahn (26. September 2013)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Moin Uwe,
mach doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Werk...
würd mich interessieren - so im selben Alter #h

René


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

@all
Im Moment gibt es öfter mal Nordic-Walking Stöcke aus Kohlefaser/Glasfasermaterial.
Beim Wooli gabs zum Sommer  ein Paar auf Karte für nen 5er, hab mir 4 Sätze zum verschiedentlichen Basteln gekauft.

Da ist schon ein Griff oben dran, sogar ein Unverlierhandschuhelement ala Brandungshandschuh mit Verbindungsclip, und unten eine Stahlspitze samt Gummiaufsatz dran. 
Verschiedene Größen gibt es auch - also was will man mehr.

Willkommen im Club Graue Angler und gerontologisches Angelgerät und Hilfen! :m :q


----------



## volkerm (26. September 2013)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Ich hatte mir einfach einen Haselnusszweig passend geschnitten. Kescherstiel geht auch- mit Doppelnutzen. Muss ja auch in der Altersabteilung nicht immer hitech sein:m.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. September 2013)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @all
> Im Moment gibt es öfter mal Nordic-Walking Stöcke aus Kohlefaser/Glasfasermaterial.
> Beim Wooli gabs zum Sommer ein Paar auf Karte für nen 5er, hab mir 4 Sätze zum verschiedentlichen Basteln gekauft.
> 
> ...


 


Wer ist "Wooli"?
Möglicherweise Sanitätshaus? |kopfkrat


----------



## volkerm (26. September 2013)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Woolworth, Altersabteilung#c?


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. September 2013)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*



			
				volkerma;3983076[COLOR=black schrieb:
			
		

> *]*Woolworth[/COLOR], *Altersabteilung*#c?


 

Glaube ich nicht, bei uns gibt es da max. Sehhilfen und geschrotete Bananenchips.


----------



## Broiler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Also ich habe im Baumarkt ein Stück Alurohr gekauft, so um die 20mm. Dann habe ich unten etwas Blei hineingegossen, vorher ne provisorische Abdeckung angebracht in Form eines Korkens, damit das Blei nicht rausläuft. 

Dann oben ein Loch quer gebohrt für die Schlaufe und dann unterhalb des Loches einen Gummistopfen im Epoxi eingeklebt, damit kein Wasser in den Stock kommt. Dann einen Moosgummi Fahrradgriff draufgezogen und der Stock steht wie eine eins im Wasser, das gefällt mir besser als ein schwimmender Stock, über den man so leicht  drüber stolpert, auch wenn er schräg im Wasser steht ist das nicht ungefährlich. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil, Kostenpunkt vielleicht knapp 20 Euro und sehr Stabil, weil nicht teleskopierbar. Unten habe ich mir aus dem Sanitätshaus eine Kappe einer Gehstütze draufgeschoben und fertig ist das Teil.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Woolworth, richtig.
Steht aber vielfach woanders rum, Norma gesehen, usw. 
bischen Preise vergleichen lohnt sich da schon, wenn die "Tracking"-Stöcker noch als Mode- und Trendartikel gelten, sind die richtig teuer.

Die ganzen Metall/Alu-Teile haben mindestens einen entschiedenen Nachteil, wenn man in die Ostsee oder salziger möchte.


----------



## schomi (27. September 2013)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

ich habe vom Flohmarkt ein paar alte einteilige Walking Stöcke aus Alu für
 50 ct. das Paar gekauft.


----------



## bigbossmatthias (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Hallo

Hat schon jemand versucht langlaufschistöcke aus Alu umzubauen? Taugen die  dazu? bei eBay gibts 2 für 15 Euronen.

Grüße aus Hölle

Matthias


----------



## Kotzi (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Watstock basteln???*

Ganz ehrlich, das stabilste und billigste was du machen kannst ist in den Baumarkt zu gehen, und dir da für knapp 3 Euro einen Bambusstock zu kaufen.
Schwimmt, ist leicht, ultra stabil ( besonders beim auf steinen herumkraxeln super) und wenn er mal kaputt gehen sollte einfach zu ersetzen.
Wenn du unten Gummipuffer willst kleb dir von ner alten Krücke den Gummistutzen auf. Wenn du einen Korkgriff willst kleb dir halt was Kork drum.


----------

